# Wierd mouse problem

## scourage

Since I've been using the 2.6.- series of kernels, my wheel mouse has been acting weird.   Everything is normal, except the wheel won't scroll things up, only down.

I've tried changing the protocols that XFree uses, I've tried adding ps_noext=1 to the kernel parameters.  I checked it out with a Live-CD that booted a 2.4 kernel and it worked fine.

It's a logitech, 2 button, optical wheelmouse.  It's USB, but I've been using the PS/2 adapter  It's been great for me so far, just having problems with the 2.6 series kernels.  Any suggestions would be greatly appriciated.  If you need to see anything from dmesg, or the Xfree log, just say so.

Cheers

----------

## CharlieS

i need XF86Config    paste it..

----------

## scourage

XFConfig and dmesg

XFConfig

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "Buttons" "5"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "LCD-Monitors"

   ModelName    "Generic 1024x768"

   HorizSync    31-50

   VertRefresh  60-61

   ModeLine   "1024x768/60Hz" 65 1024 1032 1176 1344 768 771 777 806  -HSync -VSync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        Option     "accel"    "True"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "crt_display"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "composite_sync"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "hw_cursor"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "linear"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "mmio_cache"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "panel_display"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "probe_clocks"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "reference_clock"       # <freq>

        #Option     "shadow_fb"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "sw_cursor"             # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "ati"

   VendorName  "ATI"

   BoardName   "Mach64 LT"

   ChipSet     "ati"

   ChipId      0x4c4d

   ChipRev     0x64

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     1

      Virtual 0 0

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     4

      Virtual 0 0

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

      Virtual 0 0

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     15

      Virtual 0 0

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Virtual 0 0

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Virtual 0 0

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

dmesg output

```

bash-2.05b$ dmesg

Linux version 2.6.1 (root@scourage.bob.net) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r3, propolice)) #2 Sat Jan 10 20:54:51 KST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e6c00 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000dff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000dff0000 - 000000000dfffc00 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000dfffc00 - 000000000e000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

223MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 57328

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 53232 pages, LIFO batch:12

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                     ) @ 0x000f5e20

ACPI: RSDT (v001 GATEWA SOLO9300 0x20000417  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x0dffb094

ACPI: FADT (v001 GATEWA SOLO9300 0x20000417 PTL  0x000f4628) @ 0x0dfffb65

ACPI: BOOT (v001 GATEWA SOLO9300 0x20000417  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x0dfffbd9

ACPI: DSDT (v001 GATEWA SOLO9300 0x20000417 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 vga=791 acpi=force

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order 10: 8192 bytes)

Detected 447.780 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 222232k/229312k available (2758k kernel code, 6420k reserved, 977k data, 244k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 884.73 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 01

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd95e, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031002

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 9)

ACPI: Power Resource [PUSB] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [PIDE] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFAN] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

PnPBIOS: Scanning system for PnP BIOS support...

PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00f5e90

PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0x9d4f, dseg 0x400

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x398-0x399 has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x368-0x36f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x8000-0x8047 could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1040-0x104f has been reserved

PnPBIOS: 17 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 17 recorded by driver

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus]

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf5000000, mapped to 0xce80a000, size 8128k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=4

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:508c

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

SBF: ACPI BOOT descriptor is wrong length (39)

SBF: Simple Boot Flag extension found and enabled.

SBF: Setting boot flags 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.13 <tigran@veritas.com>

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (64 C)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- parport_lowlevel. error = -16

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 440BX Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 176M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1020-0x1027, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1028-0x102f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

hda: TOSHIBA MK6412MAT, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdd: CD-224E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 12685680 sectors (6495 MB), CHS=13424/15/63, UDMA(33)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdd: ATAPI 24X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

ohci1394: $Rev: 1087 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[9]  MMIO=[f4004000-f40047ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

video1394: Installed video1394 module

raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

sbp2: $Rev: 1082 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.0 [107b:9300]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0c98, PCI irq 9

Socket status: 30000010

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.1 [107b:9300]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0c98, PCI irq 9

Socket status: 30000006

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 5, io base 00001000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver iforce

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 0.9.7 (Thu Sep 25 19:16:36 2003 UTC).

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

es1968: not attempting power management.

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0000e0b81029a093]

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

es1968: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: ESS ES1978 (Maestro 2E) at 0x1400, irq 5

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed

Adding 289160k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

eth0: NE2000 (DL10022 rev 05): io 0x300, irq 3, hw_addr 00:04:5A:A0:19:15

eth0: found link beat

eth0: autonegotiation complete: 100baseT-FD selected

mtrr: 0xf5000000,0x800000 overlaps existing 0xf5000000,0x400000

mtrr: 0xf5000000,0x800000 overlaps existing 0xf5000000,0x400000

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- char-major-226-0. error = 256

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

bash-2.05b$

```

----------

## MADcow

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122860

not the same problem, but another 2.6+mouse related problem.

----------

## CharlieS

change this

```
 Option       "Protocol" "ImPS/2" 
```

to IMPS/2

----------

## scourage

Changing the protocol didn't help.  

I think it's kernel related because my 2.4 kernel has no problem either.

----------

## nidua18

I have the exact same problem with my scroll wheel mouse. If you find a solution please let us know.

----------

## scourage

Ok, plugged my mouse into the USB spot and it worked perfectly.  Weird.  I think the 2.6.1 kernel has some problems still getting input from the PS/2 port.

Cheers, 

Bob

----------

## Nuke Waste

Thanks to the advice on this and a couple other threads, I've gotten my IM Explorer to work without clicking and moving randomly, but...

Now, my mouse is "sleepy!"  It seems like there is some sort of timeout, becuase it works fine if I keep moving it, but then it freezes on me.  Any ideas?  I'll post a link to my XF86Config later today.

Also, how do I map my side buttons to do Forward / Back in Mozilla?

----------

## digitalb0y

I also have the same issue with my Logitech TrackMan+ PS2 (only) mouse worked fine with 2.4 and have the 

```
   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "Buttons" "5"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 
```

Can Scroll down but not up

----------

## John5788

i had a problem with my mouse too. i changed the protocol to ExplorerPS/2 from auto and it works fine.

----------

## computx

FWIW I use a usb mouse on my laptop in adition to the pointing stick. I had this same problem and discovered a /dev/mouse1 that I hadn't noticed before. when I changed XF86Config to point to that device instead of /dev/mouse0 the mouse started behaving properly.

----------

## Barbie

I hade the same issue and I solved it by replacing the IMPS/2 Protocol (which worked perfect for me so far) with:

```
    Option      "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"

```

I use xorg-x11 with Kernel 2.6.6 (I didn't have those problems back with XFree and Kernel 2.4.x)

Also notice: The scrolling in the other direction was just laggy, not impossible. If I scrolled for about two or three seconds it suddenly "woke up" and did what I wanted it to do.. scroll   :Wink: 

----------

